# Weruva for CRF?



## Waterfaller10 (Oct 14, 2009)

My cat was just diagnosed with CRF. I'm trying to figure out what to feed her - everything the vet has is unacceptable. I noticed Weruva makes low phosphorus foods; are these foods okay? My cat likes their Paw Lickin' Chicken. http://www.weruva.com/updates/faqs.pdf


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

The percentages set out in the Weruva table that your link refers to are stated on an "As Fed" basis. To be properly interpreted, these percentages need to be converted to a "Dry Matter" basis. The Paw Lickin Chicken contains 85% moisture, and thus the food (excluding moisture) is 15%. So, you need to re-state the 0.17% phosphorus as a percent of 15%, which means the phosphurus level is actually 1.13% (.17 ÷ 15), which is not particularly low. You might find the following article to be helpful in deciding what to feed.

Tanya's Feline CRF Info Centre - which foods to feed


----------



## Waterfaller10 (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks Susan! That's really helpful!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

You're most welcome. I hope you find something that works for your cat, and if it ends up being the Paw Lickin Chicken, then so be it. Finding out that she has CRF must have been very upsetting for you. I wish you all the best.


----------

